# Dude...UHS 2nd Year MBBS Prof....SUCKED!



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Tell me your stories...

I just gave the Anatomy exam....uff Allah. I pray I pass.
I saw the 1st Year Paper...Anatomy was insane.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

blindfury86 said:


> Tell me your stories...
> 
> I just gave the Anatomy exam....uff Allah. I pray I pass.
> I saw the 1st Year Paper...Anatomy was insane.


My cousin is giving her second year Prof. at Fatima Memorial, and she also agrees that it was a tough paper.

What questions were on the first year anatomy paper?


----------



## blindfury86 (Dec 11, 2006)

Smeer said:


> My cousin is giving her second year Prof. at Fatima Memorial, and she also agrees that it was a tough paper.
> 
> What questions were on the first year anatomy paper?


1st Year say they had 4 questions that was "out of course"...

What I remember... cancer of breast... tell all the diff types and how do distinguish them?

define a premature baby...2 categories. 6 factors that lead to a premature pregnancy.

i dont remember the questions exactly....it wasn't exactly "out of course" but it was def unexpected.

1st yr biochem had 2 questions that are clearly 2nd year biochem questions.


im assuming grace marks in all the UHS mbbs exams so far,,, everybody is crying lol


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

UHS... they cant even make a simple paper, how hard can it be?


----------



## studentofmed (Sep 12, 2008)

^did you at some point in your life live in edwardsville, IL?


----------



## cooldude89 (Feb 14, 2007)

hey blindfury are u in 3rd year or 2nd year, bec u know taimur in AMIC who is third year??


----------



## uguysrcrazy (Oct 27, 2008)

First yerar papers were retarted they were asking pathology questions from first year i mean seriously and than 2nd year was just woo lUhS sucks


----------

